# CMOS Checksum Bad: First time PC builder MSI 790FX - GD70



## Maddeline (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello! I hope you're having a better day than I am! lol So I brought this gaming PC a few months ago and its been working extremely well until now! It has been crashing, Blue screening, and doing bad things so I decided to switch out the ram. I've never done it before but I thought it would be easy. I got the same exact RAM as it had before, installed it, started up my PC than I came to a screen getting me a whole brunch of options and an error: CMOS Checksum Bad

A7577AMS V1.3 042709
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Processor
DRAM Frequency For DDR3 1333 (Unganged mode. 64 - bit)

1 AMD North Bridge Rev C1 
Initializing USA Controllers Done
8192MB OK
USA Devices
SATA 5 Hard Disk
SATA 4 ATAPI CDROM
.......
........
CMOS Checksum Bad
Press F1 to Run SETUP
Press F2 to load default values and continue

F11 to enter Boot Menu


THINGS I've tried:
Switching out the motherboard battery, pushing the reset button, changing the date/time in the BIOS, Unplugging, checking connections, cleaning, reading manuals

Maybe I should have let a professional install my RAM!  I have a MSI 790FX - GD70 Motheroard. So if you could PLEASE send sometime using your amazing brain to help me solve this issue, that would be great! Thank you and have a nice day!


----------



## Cybrnook (Dec 19, 2011)

That's fine, just go into the BIOS and set the clock, or press to continue. That's normal for a PC first booting up after being built.

EDIT: See you have tried the time. Try a new battery? (Damn, you tried that too)

If it was RAM, it would not even post. So I would not focus on that.


----------



## Maddeline (Dec 19, 2011)

I have tried a new battery. Does it need to be the exact same battery as the old one? I've used one just hanging around in my stuff. lol The time is setup correctly now and I still can't boot


----------



## Cybrnook (Dec 19, 2011)

What happens when you press F2 to continue? 

The reason I am focusing on the battery is you normally see this message when you have set your values in the BIOS - Saved to CMOS, then change something, Like RAM size. Then it will appear. Or if the battery is dead, then it forgets it settings whenever its powered off and comes back every time you power back on.

Normally I would stick to the same battery size as you can be sure its making the proper + and - connections.

Have you tried clearing the CMOS and staring fresh?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 19, 2011)

Sounds like the BIOS needs a reflash see if you can flash via USB drive. I am pretty sure that one does.


----------



## Maddeline (Dec 19, 2011)

How do I reflash the BIOS? When I press F2 it loads then just stays on a black screen. Thanks for your help! So I go out shopping for the EXACT battery size and voltage? THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## Cybrnook (Dec 19, 2011)

Before we get too far with multiple ideas thrown at you, do you know how to enter the BIOS and set your values correctly?

You will need to make sure you have your boot device order set correctly.

Meaning, you need to make sure you have your HDD as your primary default boot device, and make sure its either set to AHCI or IDE (Whatever you had ti set to when windows was installed).


----------



## Cybrnook (Dec 19, 2011)

Maddeline said:


> How do I reflash the BIOS? When I press F2 it loads then just stays on a black screen. Thanks for your help! So I go out shopping for the EXACT battery size and voltage? THANKS AGAIN!



Always good practice


----------



## Maddeline (Dec 19, 2011)

I know how to get into the BIOS but no idea how to set the values or where to set up for the RAM


----------



## Maddeline (Dec 19, 2011)

So my SATA should be my first choice for booting right?


----------



## Cybrnook (Dec 19, 2011)

Ram should set default values for you. Granted they may not be optimal, but that's not the issue.

You will need to navigate your BIOS and look for "Startup" or "Boot Menu" or "Boot Order", something along those lines. 

And see what is set as your primary boot device. You want the PC to try and boot to your HDD first and foremost when the PC is powered on.

But, if your battery deal is wonky, then all these settings may be resetting everytime we power cycle.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 19, 2011)

Maddeline said:


> So my SATA should be my first choice for booting right?



Yes, that is if your primary HD is recognized. Do you see the HD model number in Bios boot menu?


----------



## Cybrnook (Dec 19, 2011)

Maddeline said:


> So my SATA should be my first choice for booting right?



If that is where your HDD is.


----------



## Maddeline (Dec 19, 2011)

My Boot sequence is SATA: SM Samsun then CD/DVD 4S-PLDS is this correct? Thanks again!


----------



## Cybrnook (Dec 19, 2011)

Maddeline said:


> My Boot sequence is SATA: SM Samsun then CD/DVD 4S-PLDS is this correct? Thanks again!


Your DVD drive is the CD/DVD (Plextor it would seem) obviously, is your HDD a Samsung?  You want it to list your HDD brand 

for example Western Digital is normally WDC.....  Seagate is SG or ST ...... etc.....


----------



## cdawall (Dec 19, 2011)

Save the newest version of the GD70 BIOS to a flash drive. Go to this







BIOS page and flash a new BIOS off of your flash drive.


----------



## Maddeline (Dec 19, 2011)

I can't seem to find my HDD in the list. The only two options that I can boot from are SATA and CD / DVD do you think my HDD is disconnected or something? Thanks!


----------



## Cybrnook (Dec 19, 2011)

Maddeline said:


> I can't seem to find my HDD in the list. The only two options that I can boot from are SATA and CD / DVD do you think my HDD is disconnected or something? Thanks!



If you go into your SATA settings, what is listed? Should show you whats connected or your main screen.

If you choose to go the BIOS update method like CD is saying:
http://www.msi.com/product/mb/790FX-GD70.html#/?div=BIOS


----------



## Maddeline (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks I'm going to download the BIOS now! Do I download the first option?


----------



## Cybrnook (Dec 19, 2011)

Maddeline said:


> Thanks I'm going to download the BIOS now! Do I download the first option?



Latest Version is 1.H


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 19, 2011)

If you can not see your HDD in the list then either:-
The SATA cable is not plugged in properly
The SATA cable is faulty
The logic board on the HDD has gone bad.

As you mentioned it started to blue screen so I would be looking at a faulty HDD or SATA cable issue at the moment rather than a dodgy BIOS.


----------



## Cybrnook (Dec 19, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> If you can not see your HDD in the list then either:-
> The SATA cable is not plugged in properly
> The SATA cable is faulty
> The logic board on the HDD has gone bad.
> ...



OR swapping to a new SATA connector on the MB.....


----------



## Maddeline (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks yes it did start to bluescreen and I might need to replace my HDD! 

As for the BIOS, I copied the new BIOS to the flash drive, inserted the flash, did the stuff in the BIOS, press F10 then restarted seeing what is going to happen now. Thanks!!


----------



## Maddeline (Dec 19, 2011)

hahahaha Nooo idea which cord the SATA cord is but hopefully I have extra!  I'll look into it, thanks again!


----------



## Cybrnook (Dec 19, 2011)

Maddeline said:


> hahahaha Nooo idea which cord the SATA cord is but hopefully I have extra!  I'll look into it, thanks again!



On the HDD, you have a power cable , and a SATA cable. Power will be obvious. The smaller cable is the SATA cable, and if you follow it, it will be plugged directly into a SATA port on the MB.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 19, 2011)

This is a SATA cable






You most likely have one connected to the HDD and one connected to the DVD drive.

BTW, from my own experience a even a dodgy SATA cable to the DVD drive can interfere with the HDD.


----------



## Cybrnook (Dec 19, 2011)

Your in good hands, off to bed. 

Good luck!


----------



## Maddeline (Dec 19, 2011)

As far as the BIOS reset, do I need to call the file in the flash drive anything special?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 19, 2011)

nope just whatever MSI said it was


----------



## Maddeline (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't even see the F1 and F2 option now, its just blank


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 19, 2011)

The new BIOS may have these hidden by default.
You could try pressing F1 or which ever button allows yo to get into BIOS.
On most systems it is the delete key from what I have come across.

I would have pulled the HDD and DVD drive then boot up and see what BIOS says without them attached.

I believe it would have gone to a black screen with a prompt saying something along the lines of No OS found etc etc.....

Actually I would have started from there instead of going to the lengths of flashing the BIOS first.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 19, 2011)

what lengths it takes like three keyboard clicks? A bad HDD/ODD wont make the checksum go bad.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 19, 2011)

cdawall said:


> what lengths it takes like three keyboard clicks? A bad HDD/ODD wont make the checksum go bad.



If the firmware has somehow gone on it I would have expected it to potentially cause problems in BIOS when the BIOS tried to recognize the drive.

I have come across two situations where a drive's firmware had somehow corrupted to the point where it was on occasion recognizable, yet the firmware of the drive in BIOS was garbled.

One was resolved by SATA cable the other was the logic board of the HDD.

Still I would have made sure the OP had those components completely ruled out before going to flash the BIOS as the initial post tell me the symptoms may not be directly BIOS related.

Plus the OP is new to building a machine and problem solving so try taking the little steps first.


----------



## purecain (Dec 19, 2011)

for a start post your full system specs... 

blue screens can be caused by a veriety of things... 

did your initial memory fail memtest...?????
personally i would of wanted to see it fail memory intensive benchmarks ect

if your pc was bought overclocked, to what extent and did you monitor temps at reguler intervals... 
to set it and forget it is not a good idea... you may have damaged the motherboard...

if you are as new to fixing pc problems as this thread indicates, you are going to need to invest some time into research... 
mainly google'ing your motherboard and your exact issue to see if anyone else has had that problem...

good luck...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 19, 2011)

ensure the bios reset switch isnt pressed (if that motherboard is equipped with such) or the jumper cap is in the right position(clears the CMOS). Normally CMOS Checksum issues are battery  or the clear CMOS jumper cap not in right position.


----------



## Maddeline (Dec 19, 2011)

Can you get get anything from this crash error? Do I need to replace my HDD? Thanks so much!


World of WarCraft: Retail Build (build 15050)

Exe:      C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
Time:     Dec 18, 2011 11:06:23.907 AM
User:     Brandon
Computer: ZARAGOZA-PC
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal exception!

Program:	C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
ProcessID:	2340
Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 0023:00CCC70C

The instruction at "0x00CCC70C" referenced memory at "0x00000000".
The memory could not be "written".


WoWBuild: 15050
Version: 4.3.0
Type:  WoW
Platform: X86
Settings: 
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET locale "enUS"
SET showToolsUI "0"
SET accounttype "CT"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
SET installType "Retail"
SET enterWorld "1"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET videoOptionsVersion "4"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET ChatMusicVolume "0.29999998211861"
SET ChatSoundVolume "0.39999997615814"
SET ChatAmbienceVolume "0.29999998211861"
SET VoiceActivationSensitivity "0.39999997615814"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET farclip "1250"
SET realmName "Tichondrius"
SET gameTip "54"
SET environmentDetail "150"
SET playIntroMovie "4"
SET shadowLevel "1"
SET specular "0"
SET gxApi "D3D11"
SET movieSubtitle "1"
SET minimapTrackedInfo "136"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_MasterVolume "1"
SET Sound_SFXVolume "1"
SET weatherDensity "3"
SET Sound_NumChannels "32"
SET graphicsQuality "5"
SET waterDetail "3"
SET groundEffectDensity "128"
SET groundEffectDist "260"
SET terrainMipLevel "0"
SET sunShafts "2"
SET projectedTextures "1"
SET shadowTextureSize "2048"
SET textureFilteringMode "5"
SET componentTextureLevel "9"
SET checkAddonVersion "0"
SET expandUpgradePanel "0"
SET accountList "!WoW1|WoW2|WoW3|WoW4|WoW5|WoW6|WoW7|"
SET gxWindow "1"
SET mouseSpeed "1.5"

----------------------------------------
               GxInfo
----------------------------------------
GxApi: D3D11
Shader Model: 5_0
  Vertex: vs_5_0
  Hull: hs_5_0
  Domain: ds_5_0
  Geometry: gs_5_0
  Pixel: ps_5_0
  Compute: cs_5_0

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
    x86 Registers
----------------------------------------

EAX=222DBC34  EBX=222DBBA0  ECX=00000000  EDX=00000094  ESI=05F381CC
EDI=1FFF5D04  EBP=0045F2EC  ESP=0045F2C4  EIP=00CCC70C  FLG=00010246
CS =0023      DS =002B      ES =002B      SS =002B      FS =0053      GS =002B


----------------------------------------
    Stack Trace (Manual)
----------------------------------------

Address  Frame    Logical addr  Module

Showing 53/53 threads...

--- Thread ID: 6364 [Current Thread] ---
00CCC70C 0045F2EC 0001:0032B70C C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00CCCB86 0045F300 0001:0032BB86 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00CCCC73 0045F318 0001:0032BC73 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00CCCD75 0045F3D4 0001:0032BD75 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00CDDB8F 0045F41C 0001:0033CB8F C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00CDDEEE 0045F42C 0001:0033CEEE C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00D3524F 0045F444 0001:0039424F C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00D352EB 0045F468 0001:003942EB C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00CFF1DB 0045F494 0001:0035E1DB C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00CFF237 0045F4C8 0001:0035E237 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00CFF25A 0045F4FC 0001:0035E25A C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00CFF938 0045F538 0001:0035E938 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00D122B1 0045F560 0001:003712B1 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00D128B8 0045FC5C 0001:003718B8 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00CCB166 0045FC84 0001:0032A166 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00CCCAA0 0045FCA0 0001:0032BAA0 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00CC2A79 0045FCC0 0001:00321A79 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
009A6180 0045FCF4 0001:00005180 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00DA0FA7 0045FD20 0001:003FFFA7 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00DA30B1 0045FD3C 0001:004020B1 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00E442F9 0045FD6C 0001:004A32F9 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00E41291 0045FD88 0001:004A0291 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00E4223B 0045FDA8 0001:004A123B C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00E4298A 0045FDFC 0001:004A198A C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00E429D1 0045FE14 0001:004A19D1 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
009A83E7 0045FEA8 0001:000073E7 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
74DD339A 0045FEB4 0001:0000339A C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77489ED2 0045FEF4 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 0045FF0C 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 6840 ---
71D16D30 038DF614 0001:00005D30 C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
76816A28 038DF694 0001:00005A28 C:\Windows\syswow64\WS2_32.dll
74CD35C9 038DF9F8 0001:000325C9 C:\Windows\syswow64\WININET.dll
74CFC84B 038DFA00 0001:0005B84B C:\Windows\syswow64\WININET.dll
74DD339A 038DFA0C 0001:0000339A C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77489ED2 038DFA4C 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 038DFA64 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 932 ---
74DD339A 03B9FD00 0001:0000339A C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77489ED2 03B9FD40 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 03B9FD58 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 7132 ---
74DD339A 03EAFDA8 0001:0000339A C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77489ED2 03EAFDE8 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 03EAFE00 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 5664 ---
74DD1194 03FAF8EC 0001:00001194 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
734933B7 03FAF950 0001:000023B7 C:\Windows\system32\rasman.dll
74DD339A 03FAF95C 0001:0000339A C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77489ED2 03FAF99C 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 03FAF9B4 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 5324 ---
74DD339A 040AF874 0001:0000339A C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77489ED2 040AF8B4 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 040AF8CC 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 572 ---
74DD339A 041CFCE4 0001:0000339A C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77489ED2 041CFD24 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 041CFD3C 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 6076 ---
74DD339A 0468FB14 0001:0000339A C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77489ED2 0468FB54 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 0468FB6C 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 3608 ---
74DD339A 042CFF14 0001:0000339A C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77489ED2 042CFF54 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 042CFF6C 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 5196 ---
74DD339A 04A1FD8C 0001:0000339A C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77489ED2 04A1FDCC 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 04A1FDE4 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 3800 ---
74DD1194 04CDF7F8 0001:00001194 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
74DD1148 04CDF80C 0001:00001148 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
00D7CFB0 04CDF844 0001:003DBFB0 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00D8126A 04CDF858 0001:003E026A C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00FB32CE 04CDF890 0001:006122CE C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00FB3376 04CDF89C 0001:00612376 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
74DD339A 04CDF8A8 0001:0000339A C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77489ED2 04CDF8E8 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 04CDF900 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 6672 ---
74DD1194 04EBF7B0 0001:00001194 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
74DD1148 04EBF7C4 0001:00001148 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
00D7CA8F 04EBF7FC 0001:003DBA8F C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00D8126A 04EBF810 0001:003E026A C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00FB32CE 04EBF848 0001:006122CE C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00FB3376 04EBF854 0001:00612376 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
74DD339A 04EBF860 0001:0000339A C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77489ED2 04EBF8A0 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 04EBF8B8 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 6656 ---
74DD1194 04B8FEE4 0001:00001194 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
74DD1148 04B8FEF8 0001:00001148 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
00D7CFB0 04B8FF30 0001:003DBFB0 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00D8126A 04B8FF44 0001:003E026A C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00FB32CE 04B8FF7C 0001:006122CE C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00FB3376 04B8FF88 0001:00612376 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
74DD339A 04B8FF94 0001:0000339A C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77489ED2 04B8FFD4 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 04B8FFEC 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 7076 ---
00D4DDA8 0653E8CC 0001:003ACDA8 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00D50506 0653E8DC 0001:003AF506 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00D48F40 0653E8FC 0001:003A7F40 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00D504E0 0653E920 0001:003AF4E0 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00D4FC54 0653E96C 0001:003AEC54 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00D922EE 0653EE9C 0001:003F12EE C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00D43EAD 0653F7DC 0001:003A2EAD C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00D4415A 0653F7F0 0001:003A315A C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00ADF153 0653F840 0001:0013E153 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00A579A9 0653F868 0001:000B69A9 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
74DD339A 0653F874 0001:0000339A C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77489ED2 0653F8B4 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 0653F8CC 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 6256 ---
76553A8B 0674FA0C 0001:00012A8B C:\Windows\syswow64\KERNELBASE.dll
00E15ACD 0674FA18 0001:00474ACD C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00ADF254 0674FA58 0001:0013E254 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00A579A9 0674FA80 0001:000B69A9 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
74DD339A 0674FA8C 0001:0000339A C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77489ED2 0674FACC 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 0674FAE4 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 6508 ---
74DD1194 0483F980 0001:00001194 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
74DD1148 0483F994 0001:00001148 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
5CE2A024 0483F9B0 0001:00079024 C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
5CE2998A 0483F9D0 0001:0007898A C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
5CEB25E8 0483F9DC 0001:001015E8 C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
5D2BF185 0483FA14 0001:0050E185 C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
5D2BF20F 0483FA20 0001:0050E20F C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
74DD339A 0483FA2C 0001:0000339A C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77489ED2 0483FA6C 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 0483FA84 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 1476 ---
76553A8B 0480F8C8 0001:00012A8B C:\Windows\syswow64\KERNELBASE.dll
00D623D4 0480F8E8 0001:003C13D4 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00D8126A 0480F8FC 0001:003E026A C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00FB32CE 0480F934 0001:006122CE C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00FB3376 0480F940 0001:00612376 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
74DD339A 0480F94C 0001:0000339A C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77489ED2 0480F98C 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 0480F9A4 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 4056 ---
74DD1194 07DFFC70 0001:00001194 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
74DD1148 07DFFC84 0001:00001148 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
00A5B040 07DFFC94 0001:000BA040 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00DAFAD2 07DFFCAC 0001:0040EAD2 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00A579A9 07DFFCD4 0001:000B69A9 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
74DD339A 07DFFCE0 0001:0000339A C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77489ED2 07DFFD20 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 07DFFD38 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 6200 ---
74DD339A 0B6BFBEC 0001:0000339A C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77489ED2 0B6BFC2C 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 0B6BFC44 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 6964 ---
76553A8B 0BA7FAA0 0001:00012A8B C:\Windows\syswow64\KERNELBASE.dll
0103132D 0BA7FAAC 0001:0069032D C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
0103178C 0BA7FAC0 0001:0069078C C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
74DD339A 0BA7FACC 0001:0000339A C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77489ED2 0BA7FB0C 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 0BA7FB24 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 4660 ---
74DD1194 0BC6F888 0001:00001194 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
74DD1148 0BC6F89C 0001:00001148 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
00A5B040 0BC6F8AC 0001:000BA040 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00AEF8A5 0BC6F8C4 0001:0014E8A5 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00AEFA11 0BC6F8D0 0001:0014EA11 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00A579A9 0BC6F8F8 0001:000B69A9 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
74DD339A 0BC6F904 0001:0000339A C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77489ED2 0BC6F944 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 0BC6F95C 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 4700 ---
74DD1A2C 0BE8FAE8 0001:00001A2C C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
74DD4208 0BE8FB04 0001:00004208 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
00AF0044 0BE8FD60 0001:0014F044 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00AEF76E 0BE8FD6C 0001:0014E76E C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00A579A9 0BE8FD94 0001:000B69A9 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
74DD339A 0BE8FDA0 0001:0000339A C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77489ED2 0BE8FDE0 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 0BE8FDF8 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 6444 ---
74DD1194 0E8BF988 0001:00001194 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
74DD1148 0E8BF99C 0001:00001148 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
00A5B040 0E8BF9AC 0001:000BA040 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00C9FC9B 0E8BF9E0 0001:002FEC9B C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
74DD339A 0E8BF9EC 0001:0000339A C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77489ED2 0E8BFA2C 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 0E8BFA44 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 6636 ---
74DD1194 0597FA48 0001:00001194 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
74DD1148 0597FA5C 0001:00001148 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
5CE29ED1 0597FA8C 0001:00078ED1 C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
5CEB25E8 0597FA98 0001:001015E8 C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
5D2BF185 0597FAD0 0001:0050E185 C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
5D2BF20F 0597FADC 0001:0050E20F C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
74DD339A 0597FAE8 0001:0000339A C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77489ED2 0597FB28 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 0597FB40 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 1424 ---
74DD1194 0F10FE94 0001:00001194 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
10011BB1 0F10FEB4 0001:00010BB1 C:\Program Files\Logitech Gaming Software\LcdApi\x86\LgLcdApi.dll
74DD339A 0F10FEC0 0001:0000339A C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77489ED2 0F10FF00 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 0F10FF18 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 7088 ---
74DD1194 0F27FCE8 0001:00001194 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
10011BB1 0F27FD08 0001:00010BB1 C:\Program Files\Logitech Gaming Software\LcdApi\x86\LgLcdApi.dll
74DD339A 0F27FD14 0001:0000339A C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77489ED2 0F27FD54 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 0F27FD6C 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 5864 ---
74DD1194 0F00FA24 0001:00001194 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
74DD1148 0F00FA38 0001:00001148 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
01074DC5 0F00FA54 0001:006D3DC5 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
010314C9 0F00FA64 0001:006904C9 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
01031750 0F00FA78 0001:00690750 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
74DD339A 0F00FA84 0001:0000339A C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77489ED2 0F00FAC4 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 0F00FADC 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 2460 ---
74DD1194 0F4BF7CC 0001:00001194 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
74DD1148 0F4BF7E0 0001:00001148 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
01074DC5 0F4BF7FC 0001:006D3DC5 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
010314C9 0F4BF80C 0001:006904C9 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
01031750 0F4BF820 0001:00690750 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
74DD339A 0F4BF82C 0001:0000339A C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77489ED2 0F4BF86C 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 0F4BF884 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 1056 ---
74DD1194 07CBFE08 0001:00001194 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
74DD1148 07CBFE1C 0001:00001148 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
5CE6B998 07CBFE38 0001:000BA998 C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
5CE6B8C1 07CBFE44 0001:000BA8C1 C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
5D2BF185 07CBFE7C 0001:0050E185 C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
5D2BF20F 07CBFE88 0001:0050E20F C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
74DD339A 07CBFE94 0001:0000339A C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77489ED2 07CBFED4 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 07CBFEEC 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 4296 ---
74DD1194 0690FD34 0001:00001194 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
74DD1148 0690FD48 0001:00001148 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
5CE6B998 0690FD64 0001:000BA998 C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
5CE6B8C1 0690FD70 0001:000BA8C1 C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
5D2BF185 0690FDA8 0001:0050E185 C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
5D2BF20F 0690FDB4 0001:0050E20F C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
74DD339A 0690FDC0 0001:0000339A C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77489ED2 0690FE00 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 0690FE18 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 6456 ---
74DD1194 07E5F798 0001:00001194 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
74DD1148 07E5F7AC 0001:00001148 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
5CE6B998 07E5F7C8 0001:000BA998 C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
5CE6B8C1 07E5F7D4 0001:000BA8C1 C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
5D2BF185 07E5F80C 0001:0050E185 C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
5D2BF20F 07E5F818 0001:0050E20F C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
74DD339A 07E5F824 0001:0000339A C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77489ED2 07E5F864 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 07E5F87C 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 1664 ---
74DD1194 07C6FA34 0001:00001194 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
74DD1148 07C6FA48 0001:00001148 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
5CE6B998 07C6FA64 0001:000BA998 C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
5CE6B8C1 07C6FA70 0001:000BA8C1 C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
5D2BF185 07C6FAA8 0001:0050E185 C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
5D2BF20F 07C6FAB4 0001:0050E20F C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
74DD339A 07C6FAC0 0001:0000339A C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77489ED2 07C6FB00 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 07C6FB18 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 7040 ---
74DD1194 0717F8E0 0001:00001194 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
74DD1148 0717F8F4 0001:00001148 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
5CE6B998 0717F910 0001:000BA998 C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
5CE6B8C1 0717F91C 0001:000BA8C1 C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
5D2BF185 0717F954 0001:0050E185 C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
5D2BF20F 0717F960 0001:0050E20F C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
74DD339A 0717F96C 0001:0000339A C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77489ED2 0717F9AC 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 0717F9C4 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 4076 ---
74DD1194 07E7F8D8 0001:00001194 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
74DD1148 07E7F8EC 0001:00001148 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
5CE6B998 07E7F908 0001:000BA998 C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
5CE6B8C1 07E7F914 0001:000BA8C1 C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
5D2BF185 07E7F94C 0001:0050E185 C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
5D2BF20F 07E7F958 0001:0050E20F C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
74DD339A 07E7F964 0001:0000339A C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77489ED2 07E7F9A4 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 07E7F9BC 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 3520 ---
74DD1194 07EBF9EC 0001:00001194 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
74DD1148 07EBFA00 0001:00001148 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
5CE6B998 07EBFA1C 0001:000BA998 C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
5CE6B8C1 07EBFA28 0001:000BA8C1 C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
5D2BF185 07EBFA60 0001:0050E185 C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
5D2BF20F 07EBFA6C 0001:0050E20F C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
74DD339A 07EBFA78 0001:0000339A C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77489ED2 07EBFAB8 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 07EBFAD0 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 4920 ---
74DD1194 07CEFB28 0001:00001194 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
74DD1148 07CEFB3C 0001:00001148 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
5CE6B998 07CEFB58 0001:000BA998 C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
5CE6B8C1 07CEFB64 0001:000BA8C1 C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
5D2BF185 07CEFB9C 0001:0050E185 C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
5D2BF20F 07CEFBA8 0001:0050E20F C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
74DD339A 07CEFBB4 0001:0000339A C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77489ED2 07CEFBF4 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 07CEFC0C 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 4336 ---
74DD1194 1495F98C 0001:00001194 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
74DD1148 1495F9A0 0001:00001148 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
5C03CB7B 1495F9D4 0001:0017BB7B C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
715B29BB 1495FA0C 0001:000019BB C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\MSVCR80.dll
715B2A47 1495FA20 0001:00001A47 C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\MSVCR80.dll
77489ED2 1495FA60 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 1495FA78 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 6956 ---
74DD1194 15F5FBD8 0001:00001194 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
74DD1148 15F5FBEC 0001:00001148 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
5C03CB7B 15F5FC20 0001:0017BB7B C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
715B29BB 15F5FC58 0001:000019BB C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\MSVCR80.dll
715B2A47 15F5FC6C 0001:00001A47 C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\MSVCR80.dll
77489ED2 15F5FCAC 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 15F5FCC4 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 5640 ---
74DD1194 0FECFE04 0001:00001194 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
74DD1148 0FECFE18 0001:00001148 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
5C03CB7B 0FECFE4C 0001:0017BB7B C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
715B29BB 0FECFE84 0001:000019BB C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\MSVCR80.dll
715B2A47 0FECFE98 0001:00001A47 C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\MSVCR80.dll
77489ED2 0FECFED8 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 0FECFEF0 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 6448 ---
74DD1194 1609FBD8 0001:00001194 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
74DD1148 1609FBEC 0001:00001148 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
5C03CB7B 1609FC20 0001:0017BB7B C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
715B29BB 1609FC58 0001:000019BB C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\MSVCR80.dll
715B2A47 1609FC6C 0001:00001A47 C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\MSVCR80.dll
77489ED2 1609FCAC 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 1609FCC4 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 3988 ---
74DD1194 1638F990 0001:00001194 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
74DD1148 1638F9A4 0001:00001148 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
5C03CB7B 1638F9D8 0001:0017BB7B C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
715B29BB 1638FA10 0001:000019BB C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\MSVCR80.dll
715B2A47 1638FA24 0001:00001A47 C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\MSVCR80.dll
77489ED2 1638FA64 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 1638FA7C 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 2468 ---
74DD1194 161EFEEC 0001:00001194 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
74DD1148 161EFF00 0001:00001148 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
5C03CB7B 161EFF34 0001:0017BB7B C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
715B29BB 161EFF6C 0001:000019BB C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\MSVCR80.dll
715B2A47 161EFF80 0001:00001A47 C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\MSVCR80.dll
77489ED2 161EFFC0 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 161EFFD8 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 5456 ---
74DD1194 165AF950 0001:00001194 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
74DD1148 165AF964 0001:00001148 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
5C03CB7B 165AF998 0001:0017BB7B C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
715B29BB 165AF9D0 0001:000019BB C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\MSVCR80.dll
715B2A47 165AF9E4 0001:00001A47 C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\MSVCR80.dll
77489ED2 165AFA24 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 165AFA3C 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 3004 ---
74DD1194 1672FDB8 0001:00001194 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
74DD1148 1672FDCC 0001:00001148 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
5C03CB7B 1672FE00 0001:0017BB7B C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
715B29BB 1672FE38 0001:000019BB C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\MSVCR80.dll
715B2A47 1672FE4C 0001:00001A47 C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\MSVCR80.dll
77489ED2 1672FE8C 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 1672FEA4 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 1984 ---
74DD1194 1694F9A4 0001:00001194 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
74DD1148 1694F9B8 0001:00001148 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
5C03CB7B 1694F9EC 0001:0017BB7B C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
715B29BB 1694FA24 0001:000019BB C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\MSVCR80.dll
715B2A47 1694FA38 0001:00001A47 C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\MSVCR80.dll
77489ED2 1694FA78 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 1694FA90 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 6260 ---
74DD1194 16B6FCC0 0001:00001194 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
74DD1148 16B6FCD4 0001:00001148 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
5C03CB7B 16B6FD08 0001:0017BB7B C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
715B29BB 16B6FD40 0001:000019BB C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\MSVCR80.dll
715B2A47 16B6FD54 0001:00001A47 C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\MSVCR80.dll
77489ED2 16B6FD94 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 16B6FDAC 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 3604 ---
74DD1194 16D7FD80 0001:00001194 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
74DD1148 16D7FD94 0001:00001148 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
5C03CB7B 16D7FDC8 0001:0017BB7B C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
715B29BB 16D7FE00 0001:000019BB C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\MSVCR80.dll
715B2A47 16D7FE14 0001:00001A47 C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\MSVCR80.dll
77489ED2 16D7FE54 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 16D7FE6C 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 3440 ---
74DD1194 16F0FCA0 0001:00001194 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
74DD1148 16F0FCB4 0001:00001148 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
5C03CB7B 16F0FCE8 0001:0017BB7B C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
715B29BB 16F0FD20 0001:000019BB C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\MSVCR80.dll
715B2A47 16F0FD34 0001:00001A47 C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\MSVCR80.dll
77489ED2 16F0FD74 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 16F0FD8C 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 4468 ---
74DD1194 1716FC84 0001:00001194 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
74DD1148 1716FC98 0001:00001148 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
5C03CB7B 1716FCCC 0001:0017BB7B C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
715B29BB 1716FD04 0001:000019BB C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\MSVCR80.dll
715B2A47 1716FD18 0001:00001A47 C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\MSVCR80.dll
77489ED2 1716FD58 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 1716FD70 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 6128 ---
74DD1194 1735FD2C 0001:00001194 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
74DD1148 1735FD40 0001:00001148 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
5C03CB7B 1735FD74 0001:0017BB7B C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
715B29BB 1735FDAC 0001:000019BB C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\MSVCR80.dll
715B2A47 1735FDC0 0001:00001A47 C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\MSVCR80.dll
77489ED2 1735FE00 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 1735FE18 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 3024 ---
74DD1194 1755FBE0 0001:00001194 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
74DD1148 1755FBF4 0001:00001148 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
5C03CB7B 1755FC28 0001:0017BB7B C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
715B29BB 1755FC60 0001:000019BB C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\MSVCR80.dll
715B2A47 1755FC74 0001:00001A47 C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\MSVCR80.dll
77489ED2 1755FCB4 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 1755FCCC 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 2996 ---
74DD1194 1702FE24 0001:00001194 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
74DD1148 1702FE38 0001:00001148 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
5C03CB7B 1702FE6C 0001:0017BB7B C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
715B29BB 1702FEA4 0001:000019BB C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\MSVCR80.dll
715B2A47 1702FEB8 0001:00001A47 C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\MSVCR80.dll
77489ED2 1702FEF8 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 1702FF10 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 5268 ---
74DD1194 0ED9FCA0 0001:00001194 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
74DD1148 0ED9FCB4 0001:00001148 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
5CE6B998 0ED9FCD0 0001:000BA998 C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
5CE6B8C1 0ED9FCDC 0001:000BA8C1 C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
5D2BF185 0ED9FD14 0001:0050E185 C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
5D2BF20F 0ED9FD20 0001:0050E20F C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
74DD339A 0ED9FD2C 0001:0000339A C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77489ED2 0ED9FD6C 0001:00029ED2 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77489EA5 0ED9FD84 0001:00029EA5 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

----------------------------------------
    Stack Trace (Using DBGHELP.DLL)
----------------------------------------

Showing 53/53 threads...

--- Thread ID: 6364 [Current Thread] ---
00CCC70C Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+834284 (00000100,00000027,1FFF5D04,0045F318)
00CCCB86 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+835430 (00000027,1FFF5CA0,22268E90,1C7A2A40)
00CCCC73 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+835667 (22268E90,00544627,0045F3E0,1DBF1774)
00CCCD75 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+835925 (1C79C879,00000000,0045F3F4,1DBF1774)
00CDDB8F Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+905071 (1C908838,1C9088DC,0045F444,00D3524F)
00CDDEEE Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+905934 (00000001,00000008,1C908838,000001ED)
00D3524F Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+1263151 (00000001,000008D0,00000308,00000002)
00D352EB Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+1263307 (0045F4B4,1C908838,00000002,0045F4E8)
00CFF1DB Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+1041851 (1C908838,0045F4B4,00000002,1C908838)
00CFF237 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+1041943 (1C908838,0045F4E8,00000001,1C908838)
00CFF25A Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+1041978 (1C908838,0045F51C,00000000,1FFF5CA0)
00CFF938 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+1043736 (00000001,00000001,1E41C7C0,0045F580)
00D122B1 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+1119889 (1E41C7C0,0045F5B8,00000000,00000001)
00D128B8 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+1121432 (00000000,00000000,00000000,13D515D4)
00CCB166 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+828742 (13D55635,00000000,00000001,00000000)
00CCCAA0 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+835200 (13D55635,00000000,00000001,00000000)
00CC2A79 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+794201 (00000000,0045FD00,009AD910,00000000)
009A6180 Wow.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (00000000,C60A8CC7,442811FB,42C3CE61)
00DA0FA7 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+1704839 (0D1EF4B8,0000002C,00000006,00000001)
00DA30B1 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+1713297 (0045FD80,00000000,00610E16,05B4DEE8)
00E442F9 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+2373337 (05B4DEE8,00000005,0045FD80,3C8B4396)
00E41291 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+2360945 (00610E16,3C8B4396,FFFFFFFE,00000000)
00E4223B Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+2364955 (00000000,3C8B4396,00000000,69676E45)
00E4298A Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+2366826 (00000000,009A839F,00000001,00000001)
00E429D1 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+2366897 (009AE445,009A0000,00000000,008A2FEB)
009A83E7 Wow.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (FFFDE000,0045FEF4,77489ED2,FFFDE000)
74DD339A kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+18 (FFFDE000,7770A75A,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (009A1190,FFFDE000,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (009A1190,FFFDE000,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 6840 ---
71D16D30 mswsock.dll  <unknown symbol>+0 (00000001,038DF8F0,038DF7EC,038DF6E8)
76816A28 WS2_32.dll   select+159 (00000001,038DF8F0,038DF7EC,038DF6E8)
74CD35C9 WININET.dll  InternetCrackUrlW+1690 (038DFA0C,74DD339A,008E9788,038DFA4C)
74CFC84B WININET.dll  InternetSetStatusCallbackA+1297 (008E9788,038DFA4C,77489ED2,008E9788)
74DD339A kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+18 (008E9788,74B8A3E2,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (74CFC83E,008E9788,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (74CFC83E,008E9788,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 932 ---
74DD339A kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+18 (00904248,748CA4EE,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (77496679,00904248,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (77496679,00904248,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 7132 ---
74DD339A kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+18 (00904248,74DFA446,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (77496679,00904248,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (77496679,00904248,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 5664 ---
74DD1194 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx+67 (0000229C,FFFFFFFF,00000001,00000000)
734933B7 rasman.dll   RasAddNotification+1088 (00000000,03FAF99C,77489ED2,00000000)
74DD339A kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+18 (00000000,74CFA032,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (734932FB,00000000,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (734932FB,00000000,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 5324 ---
74DD339A kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+18 (009088E8,733FA11A,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (77496679,009088E8,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (77496679,009088E8,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 572 ---
74DD339A kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+18 (009088E8,7329A48A,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (77496679,009088E8,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (77496679,009088E8,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 6076 ---
74DD339A kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+18 (0090B408,735DA2FA,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (774941F3,0090B408,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (774941F3,0090B408,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 3608 ---
74DD339A kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+18 (009088E8,7319A6FA,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (77496679,009088E8,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (77496679,009088E8,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 5196 ---
74DD339A kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+18 (00902D20,7394A462,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (71D162EE,00902D20,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (71D162EE,00902D20,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 3800 ---
74DD1194 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx+67 (000023AC,FFFFFFFF,00000000,04CDF844)
74DD1148 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (000023AC,FFFFFFFF,0023F2B8,00000000)
00D7CFB0 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+1557392 (0023EF00,00000000,0023F2B8,04CDF890)
00D8126A Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+1574474 (0023AE28,9BC09B8E,00000000,0023F2B8)
00FB32CE Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+3876526 (00000000,04CDF8A8,74DD339A,0023F2B8)
00FB3376 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+3876694 (0023F2B8,04CDF8E8,77489ED2,0023F2B8)
74DD339A kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+18 (0023F2B8,73F8A146,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (00FB32F4,0023F2B8,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (00FB32F4,0023F2B8,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 6672 ---
74DD1194 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx+67 (00002168,FFFFFFFF,00000000,04EBF7FC)
74DD1148 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (00002168,FFFFFFFF,00000000,02F6A408)
00D7CA8F Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+1556079 (00000000,00000000,02F6DC80,04EBF848)
00D8126A Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+1574474 (02F6A408,9BE69B56,00000000,02F6DC80)
00FB32CE Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+3876526 (00000000,04EBF860,74DD339A,02F6DC80)
00FB3376 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+3876694 (02F6DC80,04EBF8A0,77489ED2,02F6DC80)
74DD339A kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+18 (02F6DC80,73DEA10E,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (00FB32F4,02F6DC80,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (00FB32F4,02F6DC80,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 6656 ---
74DD1194 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx+67 (0000216C,FFFFFFFF,00000000,04B8FF30)
74DD1148 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0000216C,FFFFFFFF,02F1C728,00000000)
00D7CFB0 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+1557392 (02F642F8,00000000,02F1C728,04B8FF7C)
00D8126A Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+1574474 (02F6B568,9BB59C62,00000000,02F1C728)
00FB32CE Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+3876526 (00000000,04B8FF94,74DD339A,02F1C728)
00FB3376 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+3876694 (02F1C728,04B8FFD4,77489ED2,02F1C728)
74DD339A kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+18 (02F1C728,738DA67A,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (00FB32F4,02F1C728,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (00FB32F4,02F1C728,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 7076 ---
74DD3EF7 kernel32.dll ReadFile+84 (00002568,1F2E7950,00004000,0653DA04)
00D822F4 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+1578708 (055861F0,0DCCA9A8,0653D610,0653D6C8)
00D526C5 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+1383077 (00233B08,0653D660,00000020,0653D77C)
00D770DD Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+1533117 (0023E618,00000000,05844040,00000058)
00D4A559 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+1349945 (1E23A09F,00425176,00000000,00004C29)
00D51234 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+1377812 (00000000,00000000,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 6256 ---
76553A8B KERNELBASE.dll Sleep+15 (00000001,0674FA58,00ADF254,00000001)
00E15ACD Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+2182829 (00000001,05B64820,0000268C,00001870)
00ADF254 Wow.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (059FFC98,00000000,00000000,05B64820)
00A579A9 Wow.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0133C400,0674FACC,77489ED2,05B64820)
74DD339A kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+18 (05B64820,7141A362,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (00A57910,05B64820,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (00A57910,05B64820,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 6508 ---
74DD1194 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx+67 (000026EC,FFFFFFFF,00000000,0483F9B0)
74DD1148 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (000026EC,FFFFFFFF,12CDA7C0,00000000)
5CE2A024 nvwgf2um.dll OpenAdapter10+492804 (00000000,06E6F804,06F18908,00000000)
5CE2998A nvwgf2um.dll OpenAdapter10+491114 (00000000,0483FA14,5D2BF185,06E6F804)
5CEB25E8 nvwgf2um.dll NVAPI_Thunk+246536 (06E6F804,A31F22FE,00000000,00000000)
5D2BF185 nvwgf2um.dll NVAPI_Thunk+4492965 (00000000,0483FA2C,74DD339A,06F18908)
5D2BF20F nvwgf2um.dll NVAPI_Thunk+4493103 (06F18908,0483FA6C,77489ED2,06F18908)
74DD339A kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+18 (06F18908,73B6A3C2,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (5D2BF1AB,06F18908,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (5D2BF1AB,06F18908,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 1476 ---
76553A8B KERNELBASE.dll Sleep+15 (00000064,00000000,05E0DDB0,09831290)
00D623D4 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+1447860 (00000000,00000000,05E0DDB0,0480F934)
00D8126A Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+1574474 (09831290,9B8D9A2A,00000000,05E0DDB0)
00FB32CE Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+3876526 (00000000,0480F94C,74DD339A,05E0DDB0)
00FB3376 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+3876694 (05E0DDB0,0480F98C,77489ED2,05E0DDB0)
74DD339A kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+18 (05E0DDB0,73B5A022,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (00FB32F4,05E0DDB0,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (00FB32F4,05E0DDB0,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 4056 ---
74DD1194 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx+67 (00000134,FFFFFFFF,00000000,07DFFC94)
74DD1148 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (00000134,FFFFFFFF,07DFFCAC,00DAFAD2)
00A5B040 Wow.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (FFFFFFFF,000026F8,00000FD8,05D908C0)
00DAFAD2 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+1765042 (0145C358,00000000,00000000,05D908C0)
00A579A9 Wow.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0133C420,07DFFD20,77489ED2,05D908C0)
74DD339A kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+18 (05D908C0,70EAA48E,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (00A57910,05D908C0,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (00A57910,05D908C0,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 6200 ---
74DD339A kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+18 (00000000,7C5EA582,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (7488A3E0,00000000,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (7488A3E0,00000000,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 6964 ---
76553A8B KERNELBASE.dll Sleep+15 (0000000A,0BA7FAC0,0103178C,0000000A)
0103132D Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+4392717 (0000000A,00000000,00001B34,0BA7FACC)
0103178C Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+4393836 (09AC34C0,0BA7FB0C,77489ED2,09AC34C0)
74DD339A kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+18 (09AC34C0,7C92A2A2,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (01031710,09AC34C0,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (01031710,09AC34C0,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 4660 ---
74DD1194 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx+67 (00002768,000003E8,00000000,0BC6F8AC)
74DD1148 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (00002768,000003E8,0BC6F8C4,00AEF8A5)
00A5B040 Wow.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (000003E8,00001234,09BDA590,000027F4)
00AEF8A5 Wow.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (00000000,0BC6F8F8,00A579A9,09BAEA28)
00AEFA11 Wow.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (09BAEA28,00000000,00000000,09BDA590)
00A579A9 Wow.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0133C440,0BC6F944,77489ED2,09BDA590)
74DD339A kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+18 (09BDA590,7CF3A0EA,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (00A57910,09BDA590,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (00A57910,09BDA590,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 4700 ---
74DD1A2C kernel32.dll WaitForMultipleObjectsEx+142 (00000003,FFFDE000,00000000,000001F4)
74DD4208 kernel32.dll WaitForMultipleObjects+24 (00000003,0BE8FC28,00000000,000001F4)
00AF0044 Wow.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (09BDA5A8,0BE8FD94,00A579A9,09BAEA18)
00AEF76E Wow.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (09BAEA18,00000000,00000000,09BDA5A8)
00A579A9 Wow.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0133C460,0BE8FDE0,77489ED2,09BDA5A8)
74DD339A kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+18 (09BDA5A8,7CDDA44E,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (00A57910,09BDA5A8,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (00A57910,09BDA5A8,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 6444 ---
74DD1194 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx+67 (00000130,FFFFFFFF,00000000,0E8BF9AC)
74DD1148 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (00000130,FFFFFFFF,0E8BF9E0,00C9FC9B)
00A5B040 Wow.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (FFFFFFFF,00002804,00A579A9,00000000)
00C9FC9B Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+651387 (0133C480,0E8BFA2C,77489ED2,0A682560)
74DD339A kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+18 (0A682560,79BEA382,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (00A57910,0A682560,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (00A57910,0A682560,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 6636 ---
74DD1194 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx+67 (0000281C,FFFFFFFF,00000000,0597FA8C)
74DD1148 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0000281C,FFFFFFFF,00000000,5CE29957)
5CE29ED1 nvwgf2um.dll OpenAdapter10+492465 (00000000,0597FAD0,5D2BF185,0F66B784)
5CEB25E8 nvwgf2um.dll NVAPI_Thunk+246536 (0F66B784,A20B223A,00000000,00000000)
5D2BF185 nvwgf2um.dll NVAPI_Thunk+4492965 (00000000,0597FAE8,74DD339A,0F716980)
5D2BF20F nvwgf2um.dll NVAPI_Thunk+4493103 (0F716980,0597FB28,77489ED2,0F716980)
74DD339A kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+18 (0F716980,72A2A286,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (5D2BF1AB,0F716980,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (5D2BF1AB,0F716980,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 1424 ---
74DD1194 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx+67 (00002840,FFFFFFFF,00000001,00000000)
10011BB1 LgLcdApi.dll GetInterface+4337 (0EED3160,0F10FF00,77489ED2,0EED3160)
74DD339A kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+18 (0EED3160,7825A6AE,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (10011B60,0EED3160,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (10011B60,0EED3160,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 7088 ---
74DD1194 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx+67 (00002848,FFFFFFFF,00000001,00000000)
10011BB1 LgLcdApi.dll GetInterface+4337 (0EED0D20,0F27FD54,77489ED2,0EED0D20)
74DD339A kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+18 (0EED0D20,7812A4FA,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (10011B60,0EED0D20,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (10011B60,0EED0D20,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 5864 ---
74DD1194 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx+67 (00002880,FFFFFFFF,00000000,0F00FA54)
74DD1148 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (00002880,FFFFFFFF,00000000,0D52E1EC)
01074DC5 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+4669861 (0A5F7920,FFFFFFFF,0F00FA78,01031750)
010314C9 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+4393129 (0A5F7920,00000000,000016E8,0F00FA84)
01031750 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+4393776 (0D52E1EC,0F00FAC4,77489ED2,0D52E1EC)
74DD339A kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+18 (0D52E1EC,7835A36A,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (01031710,0D52E1EC,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (01031710,0D52E1EC,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 2460 ---
74DD1194 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx+67 (0000289C,FFFFFFFF,00000000,0F4BF7FC)
74DD1148 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0000289C,FFFFFFFF,00000000,0D52E074)
01074DC5 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+4669861 (0A5F74C0,FFFFFFFF,0F4BF820,01031750)
010314C9 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+4393129 (0A5F74C0,00000000,0000099C,0F4BF82C)
01031750 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+4393776 (0D52E074,0F4BF86C,77489ED2,0D52E074)
74DD339A kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+18 (0D52E074,787EA1C2,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (01031710,0D52E074,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (01031710,0D52E074,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 1056 ---
74DD1194 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx+67 (000028F8,FFFFFFFF,00000000,07CBFE38)
74DD1148 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (000028F8,FFFFFFFF,00000000,00000000)
5CE6B998 nvwgf2um.dll OpenAdapter10+761464 (00000000,07CBFE7C,5D2BF185,067F0BA0)
5CE6B8C1 nvwgf2um.dll OpenAdapter10+761249 (067F0BA0,A0572696,00000000,00000000)
5D2BF185 nvwgf2um.dll NVAPI_Thunk+4492965 (00000000,07CBFE94,74DD339A,12C4BA60)
5D2BF20F nvwgf2um.dll NVAPI_Thunk+4493103 (12C4BA60,07CBFED4,77489ED2,12C4BA60)
74DD339A kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+18 (12C4BA60,70FEA77A,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (5D2BF1AB,12C4BA60,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (5D2BF1AB,12C4BA60,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 4296 ---
74DD1194 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx+67 (000028F8,FFFFFFFF,00000000,0690FD64)
74DD1148 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (000028F8,FFFFFFFF,00000000,00000000)
5CE6B998 nvwgf2um.dll OpenAdapter10+761464 (00000001,0690FDA8,5D2BF185,067F0BA8)
5CE6B8C1 nvwgf2um.dll OpenAdapter10+761249 (067F0BA8,A10C2542,00000000,00000000)
5D2BF185 nvwgf2um.dll NVAPI_Thunk+4492965 (00000000,0690FDC0,74DD339A,12C4BC88)
5D2BF20F nvwgf2um.dll NVAPI_Thunk+4493103 (12C4BC88,0690FE00,77489ED2,12C4BC88)
74DD339A kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+18 (12C4BC88,71A5A7AE,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (5D2BF1AB,12C4BC88,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (5D2BF1AB,12C4BC88,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 6456 ---
74DD1194 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx+67 (000028F8,FFFFFFFF,00000000,07E5F7C8)
74DD1148 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (000028F8,FFFFFFFF,00000000,00000000)
5CE6B998 nvwgf2um.dll OpenAdapter10+761464 (00000002,07E5F80C,5D2BF185,067F0BB0)
5CE6B8C1 nvwgf2um.dll OpenAdapter10+761249 (067F0BB0,A07920E6,00000000,00000000)
5D2BF185 nvwgf2um.dll NVAPI_Thunk+4492965 (00000000,07E5F824,74DD339A,12C4BA60)
5D2BF20F nvwgf2um.dll NVAPI_Thunk+4493103 (12C4BA60,07E5F864,77489ED2,12C4BA60)
74DD339A kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+18 (12C4BA60,70D0A1CA,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (5D2BF1AB,12C4BA60,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (5D2BF1AB,12C4BA60,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 1664 ---
74DD1194 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx+67 (000028F8,FFFFFFFF,00000000,07C6FA64)
74DD1148 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (000028F8,FFFFFFFF,00000000,00000000)
5CE6B998 nvwgf2um.dll OpenAdapter10+761464 (00000003,07C6FAA8,5D2BF185,067F0BB8)
5CE6B8C1 nvwgf2um.dll OpenAdapter10+761249 (067F0BB8,A05A2242,00000000,00000000)
5D2BF185 nvwgf2um.dll NVAPI_Thunk+4492965 (00000000,07C6FAC0,74DD339A,12C4BC88)
5D2BF20F nvwgf2um.dll NVAPI_Thunk+4493103 (12C4BC88,07C6FB00,77489ED2,12C4BC88)
74DD339A kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+18 (12C4BC88,70F3A2AE,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (5D2BF1AB,12C4BC88,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (5D2BF1AB,12C4BC88,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 7040 ---
74DD1194 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx+67 (00002920,FFFFFFFF,00000000,0717F910)
74DD1148 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (00002920,FFFFFFFF,00000000,00000000)
5CE6B998 nvwgf2um.dll OpenAdapter10+761464 (00000000,0717F954,5D2BF185,067F0E30)
5CE6B8C1 nvwgf2um.dll OpenAdapter10+761249 (067F0E30,A08B21BE,00000000,00000000)
5D2BF185 nvwgf2um.dll NVAPI_Thunk+4492965 (00000000,0717F96C,74DD339A,12C4BC88)
5D2BF20F nvwgf2um.dll NVAPI_Thunk+4493103 (12C4BC88,0717F9AC,77489ED2,12C4BC88)
74DD339A kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+18 (12C4BC88,7022A002,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (5D2BF1AB,12C4BC88,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (5D2BF1AB,12C4BC88,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 4076 ---
74DD1194 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx+67 (00002920,FFFFFFFF,00000000,07E7F908)
74DD1148 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (00002920,FFFFFFFF,00000000,00000000)
5CE6B998 nvwgf2um.dll OpenAdapter10+761464 (00000001,07E7F94C,5D2BF185,067F0E38)
5CE6B8C1 nvwgf2um.dll OpenAdapter10+761249 (067F0E38,A07B21A6,00000000,00000000)
5D2BF185 nvwgf2um.dll NVAPI_Thunk+4492965 (00000000,07E7F964,74DD339A,12C4C528)
5D2BF20F nvwgf2um.dll NVAPI_Thunk+4493103 (12C4C528,07E7F9A4,77489ED2,12C4C528)
74DD339A kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+18 (12C4C528,70D2A00A,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (5D2BF1AB,12C4C528,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (5D2BF1AB,12C4C528,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 3520 ---
74DD1194 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx+67 (00002920,FFFFFFFF,00000000,07EBFA1C)
74DD1148 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (00002920,FFFFFFFF,00000000,00000000)
5CE6B998 nvwgf2um.dll OpenAdapter10+761464 (00000002,07EBFA60,5D2BF185,067F0E40)
5CE6B8C1 nvwgf2um.dll OpenAdapter10+761249 (067F0E40,A077228A,00000000,00000000)
5D2BF185 nvwgf2um.dll NVAPI_Thunk+4492965 (00000000,07EBFA78,74DD339A,12C4BC88)
5D2BF20F nvwgf2um.dll NVAPI_Thunk+4493103 (12C4BC88,07EBFAB8,77489ED2,12C4BC88)
74DD339A kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+18 (12C4BC88,70DEA316,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (5D2BF1AB,12C4BC88,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (5D2BF1AB,12C4BC88,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 4920 ---
74DD1194 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx+67 (00002920,FFFFFFFF,00000000,07CEFB58)
74DD1148 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (00002920,FFFFFFFF,00000000,00000000)
5CE6B998 nvwgf2um.dll OpenAdapter10+761464 (00000003,07CEFB9C,5D2BF185,067F0E48)
5CE6B8C1 nvwgf2um.dll OpenAdapter10+761249 (067F0E48,A0522376,00000000,00000000)
5D2BF185 nvwgf2um.dll NVAPI_Thunk+4492965 (00000000,07CEFBB4,74DD339A,12C4C528)
5D2BF20F nvwgf2um.dll NVAPI_Thunk+4493103 (12C4C528,07CEFBF4,77489ED2,12C4C528)
74DD339A kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+18 (12C4C528,70FBA25A,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (5D2BF1AB,12C4C528,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (5D2BF1AB,12C4C528,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 4336 ---
74DD1194 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx+67 (000028DC,FFFFFFFF,00000000,1495F9D4)
74DD1148 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0CEA9648,A32ADEF7,00000000,00000000)
715B29BB MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+59 (00000000,74DD339A,0FF936F0,1495FA60)
715B2A47 MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+199 (0FF936F0,63A0A3CE,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (715B29E1,0FF936F0,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (715B29E1,0FF936F0,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 6956 ---
74DD1194 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx+67 (000028DC,FFFFFFFF,00000000,15F5FC20)
74DD1148 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0CEA95F8,A24AD8A3,00000000,00000000)
715B29BB MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+59 (00000000,74DD339A,0FF93910,15F5FCAC)
715B2A47 MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+199 (0FF93910,62C0A502,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (715B29E1,0FF93910,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (715B29E1,0FF93910,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 5640 ---
74DD1194 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx+67 (000028DC,FFFFFFFF,00000000,0FECFE4C)
74DD1148 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0CEA95B8,B853DA7F,00000000,00000000)
715B29BB MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+59 (00000000,74DD339A,0FF936F0,0FECFED8)
715B2A47 MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+199 (0FF936F0,78D9A776,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (715B29E1,0FF936F0,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (715B29E1,0FF936F0,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 6448 ---
74DD1194 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx+67 (000028DC,FFFFFFFF,00000000,1609FC20)
74DD1148 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0CEA9578,A1B6D8A3,00000000,00000000)
715B29BB MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+59 (00000000,74DD339A,0FF93910,1609FCAC)
715B2A47 MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+199 (0FF93910,613CA502,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (715B29E1,0FF93910,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (715B29E1,0FF93910,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 3988 ---
74DD1194 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx+67 (000028DC,FFFFFFFF,00000000,1638F9D8)
74DD1148 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0CEA69E8,A187DEEB,00000000,00000000)
715B29BB MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+59 (00000000,74DD339A,0FF93F70,1638FA64)
715B2A47 MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+199 (0FF93F70,610DA3CA,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (715B29E1,0FF93F70,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (715B29E1,0FF93F70,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 2468 ---
74DD1194 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx+67 (000028DC,FFFFFFFF,00000000,161EFF34)
74DD1148 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0CEA7198,A1A1DB97,00000000,00000000)
715B29BB MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+59 (00000000,74DD339A,0FF936F0,161EFFC0)
715B2A47 MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+199 (0FF936F0,612BA66E,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (715B29E1,0FF936F0,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (715B29E1,0FF936F0,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 5456 ---
74DD1194 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx+67 (000028DC,FFFFFFFF,00000000,165AF998)
74DD1148 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0CEA6808,A1E5DD2B,00000000,00000000)
715B29BB MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+59 (00000000,74DD339A,0FF93F70,165AFA24)
715B2A47 MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+199 (0FF93F70,616FA38A,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (715B29E1,0FF93F70,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (715B29E1,0FF93F70,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 3004 ---
74DD1194 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx+67 (000028DC,FFFFFFFF,00000000,1672FE00)
74DD1148 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0CEA94C8,A1CDDAC3,00000000,00000000)
715B29BB MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+59 (00000000,74DD339A,0FF936F0,1672FE8C)
715B2A47 MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+199 (0FF936F0,6147A722,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (715B29E1,0FF936F0,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (715B29E1,0FF936F0,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 1984 ---
74DD1194 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx+67 (000028DC,FFFFFFFF,00000000,1694F9EC)
74DD1148 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0CEA9458,A12BDEDF,00000000,00000000)
715B29BB MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+59 (00000000,74DD339A,0FF93F70,1694FA78)
715B2A47 MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+199 (0FF93F70,61A1A3D6,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (715B29E1,0FF93F70,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (715B29E1,0FF93F70,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 6260 ---
74DD1194 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx+67 (000028DC,FFFFFFFF,00000000,16B6FD08)
74DD1148 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0CEA6DA8,A109D9BB,00000000,00000000)
715B29BB MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+59 (00000000,74DD339A,0FF936F0,16B6FD94)
715B2A47 MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+199 (0FF936F0,6183A43A,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (715B29E1,0FF936F0,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (715B29E1,0FF936F0,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 3604 ---
74DD1194 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx+67 (00002968,FFFFFFFF,00000000,16D7FDC8)
74DD1148 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0CEA6B68,A168DAFB,00000000,00000000)
715B29BB MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+59 (00000000,74DD339A,0FF936F0,16D7FE54)
715B2A47 MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+199 (0FF936F0,61E2A7FA,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (715B29E1,0FF936F0,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (715B29E1,0FF936F0,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 3440 ---
74DD1194 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx+67 (00002974,FFFFFFFF,00000000,16F0FCE8)
74DD1148 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0CEA7EF8,A14FD9DB,00000000,00000000)
715B29BB MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+59 (00000000,74DD339A,0FF936F0,16F0FD74)
715B2A47 MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+199 (0FF936F0,61C5A4DA,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (715B29E1,0FF936F0,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (715B29E1,0FF936F0,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 4468 ---
74DD1194 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx+67 (00002974,FFFFFFFF,00000000,1716FCCC)
74DD1148 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0CEA7458,A0A9D9FF,00000000,00000000)
715B29BB MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+59 (00000000,74DD339A,0FF95070,1716FD58)
715B2A47 MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+199 (0FF95070,6023A4F6,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (715B29E1,0FF95070,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (715B29E1,0FF95070,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 6128 ---
74DD1194 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx+67 (00002974,FFFFFFFF,00000000,1735FD74)
74DD1148 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0CEA7DA8,A08AD957,00000000,00000000)
715B29BB MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+59 (00000000,74DD339A,0FF936F0,1735FE00)
715B2A47 MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+199 (0FF936F0,6000A7AE,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (715B29E1,0FF936F0,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (715B29E1,0FF936F0,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 3024 ---
74DD1194 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx+67 (00002974,FFFFFFFF,00000000,1755FC28)
74DD1148 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0CEA7CE8,A0EAD89B,00000000,00000000)
715B29BB MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+59 (00000000,74DD339A,0FF954B0,1755FCB4)
715B2A47 MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+199 (0FF954B0,6060A51A,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (715B29E1,0FF954B0,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (715B29E1,0FF954B0,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 2996 ---
74DD1194 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx+67 (00002984,FFFFFFFF,00000000,1702FE6C)
74DD1148 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0CEA76E8,A0BDDA5F,00000000,00000000)
715B29BB MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+59 (00000000,74DD339A,0FF99610,1702FEF8)
715B2A47 MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+199 (0FF99610,6037A756,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (715B29E1,0FF99610,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (715B29E1,0FF99610,00000000,00000000)

--- Thread ID: 5268 ---
74DD1194 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx+67 (00002A08,FFFFFFFF,00000000,0ED9FCD0)
74DD1148 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (00002A08,FFFFFFFF,00000000,00000000)
5CE6B998 nvwgf2um.dll OpenAdapter10+761464 (00000000,0ED9FD14,5D2BF185,06766230)
5CE6B8C1 nvwgf2um.dll OpenAdapter10+761249 (06766230,A94525FE,00000000,00000000)
5D2BF185 nvwgf2um.dll NVAPI_Thunk+4492965 (00000000,0ED9FD2C,74DD339A,12D66200)
5D2BF20F nvwgf2um.dll NVAPI_Thunk+4493103 (12D66200,0ED9FD6C,77489ED2,12D66200)
74DD339A kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+18 (12D66200,79ECA4C2,00000000,00000000)
77489ED2 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+99 (5D2BF1AB,12D66200,00000000,00000000)
77489EA5 ntdll.dll    RtlInitializeExceptionChain+54 (5D2BF1AB,12D66200,00000000,00000000)



----------------------------------------
    Loaded Modules
----------------------------------------

DBG-MODULE<009A0000 00CDB000 "Wow.exe" "Wow.pdb" 0 {8c6b6cc2-9824-4495-bfe0e295feb3c6f4} 1 1322691318>
DBG-MODULE<063C0000 0003E000 "winphook.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 1171052167>
DBG-MODULE<10000000 00083000 "LgLcdApi.dll" "lgLcdAPI.pdb" 0 {31c693ed-e5b5-4e52-9165ab7e52619aa4} 23 1284764392>
DBG-MODULE<5BEC0000 00EE42D7 "Battle.net.dll" "Battle.net.pdb" 0 {5b2acb35-1217-429e-a5e804c4e58f4a94} 1 1320771444 00381000>
DBG-MODULE<5CDB0000 006C1000 "nvwgf2um.dll" "nvwgf2um.pdb" 0 {c81bf3b5-5434-4800-a378286558034f31} 1 1318658660>
DBG-MODULE<60C00000 00141000 "dbghelp.dll" "dbghelp.pdb" 0 {24f6937d-6631-40a2-aff3210434afba90} 1 1265054906>
DBG-MODULE<60D50000 000C8000 "OPENGL32.dll" "opengl32.pdb" 0 {d6a5e50a-cc5c-4af5-9ff7b7b387ca4a2a} 2 1247533787>
DBG-MODULE<611A0000 0007B000 "AcSpecfc.DLL" "AcSpecfc.pdb" 0 {d581e4f3-6080-4ba2-a2171d69e729d632} 2 1247533441>
DBG-MODULE<62730000 00083000 "d3d11.dll" "d3d11.pdb" 0 {d3b50435-f0aa-4af5-b6246cd0f4419137} 1 1290254256>
DBG-MODULE<65200000 00038000 "icm32.dll" "icm32.pdb" 0 {189bab60-fb41-4e25-8dc5e4996497eea9} 1 1247533562>
DBG-MODULE<65E10000 00022000 "GLU32.dll" "glu32.pdb" 0 {2c6b6170-dfa8-4c3e-8ce7ef5d4408ce74} 2 1247533535>
DBG-MODULE<65E40000 00030000 "DINPUT8.dll" "dinput8.pdb" 0 {ca86b91a-9619-4907-8e07314413ffe1dd} 2 1247533505>
DBG-MODULE<66850000 00030000 "wdmaud.drv" "wdmaud.pdb" 0 {f232d0b4-9257-4d79-92d5805bef84a01e} 2 1290254886>
DBG-MODULE<66B80000 00079000 "mscms.dll" "mscms.pdb" 0 {93303cbc-777e-44a5-92376e1f326e2017} 2 1290254544>
DBG-MODULE<66D00000 00007000 "midimap.dll" "midimap.pdb" 0 {49f76fa5-3b85-4e54-a748a2b4301471b6} 2 1247533700>
DBG-MODULE<67040000 00004000 "ksuser.dll" "ksuser.pdb" 0 {7ae6bfac-128c-4c57-baaf1c0b79fa95b4} 2 1247533747>
DBG-MODULE<697E0000 00083000 "dxgi.dll" "dxgi.pdb" 0 {fd381f37-f51b-45ad-844159d1ce162e10} 2 1290254361>
DBG-MODULE<6CC40000 001C3000 "d3d9.dll" "d3d9.pdb" 0 {f55aeb50-462b-473f-9733515dc6532daf} 2 1290254259>
DBG-MODULE<6E820000 00240000 "msi.dll" "msi.pdb" 0 {931c9f66-b9bc-44a6-b828506df2597e33} 2 1290254594>
DBG-MODULE<71540000 00012000 "MPR.dll" "mpr.pdb" 0 {1408743d-4222-4025-a49e02a79ce7190a} 2 1247533622>
DBG-MODULE<715B0000 0009B000 "MSVCR80.dll" "msvcr80.i386.pdb" 0 {54c9e2f3-5154-4d1c-b39517dc4b299ea8} 1 1305336819>
DBG-MODULE<71880000 00038000 "fwpuclnt.dll" "fwpuclnt.pdb" 0 {eb7d55a5-3635-4ad9-87ce2e36914aaf37} 2 1290254386>
DBG-MODULE<71940000 00036000 "AUDIOSES.DLL" "AudioSes.pdb" 0 {a88fcf91-9449-49a8-a1863d1592bb2fd1} 2 1290254117>
DBG-MODULE<71980000 00007000 "AVRT.dll" "avrt.pdb" 0 {a15e148a-cfc7-4f88-a0a6daf71cc91647} 2 1247533464>
DBG-MODULE<719F0000 00039000 "MMDevApi.dll" "MMDevAPI.pdb" 0 {941e45a6-3e8f-457d-90ce29cc508c34b9} 2 1290254482>
DBG-MODULE<71BD0000 00084000 "COMCTL32.dll" "comctl32v582.pdb" 0 {ab2667ae-cefc-4ff9-aa74c3b9857bfa9a} 2 1290254380>
DBG-MODULE<71C60000 00006000 "rasadhlp.dll" "rasadhlp.pdb" 0 {9c177d0e-6fd1-4d28-bae05d9757e8182f} 2 1247533782>
DBG-MODULE<71C70000 00027000 "WLIDNSP.DLL" "wlidNSP.pdb" 0 {e5561efa-78a7-4af9-be171072bd453882} 1 1285102827>
DBG-MODULE<71CA0000 00044000 "dnsapi.DLL" "dnsapi.pdb" 0 {4b77ba91-498a-432f-8dd6e52085c4c423} 2 1299130163>
DBG-MODULE<71CF0000 00006000 "wship6.dll" "wship6.pdb" 0 {02e45101-e951-429f-85676adfcc0ea72a} 2 1247533910>
DBG-MODULE<71D00000 00005000 "wshtcpip.dll" "wshtcpip.pdb" 0 {92a92ff2-9357-4b48-9795898561f00719} 2 1247533914>
DBG-MODULE<71D10000 0003C000 "mswsock.dll" "mswsock.pdb" 0 {5d01bc6d-4da8-4939-baf8725d60d595a6} 2 1290254568>
DBG-MODULE<71D50000 0004F000 "webio.dll" "webio.pdb" 0 {2f1d696a-c628-4aa1-8dc9e9f084fba1bd} 2 1290254887>
DBG-MODULE<71DA0000 00058000 "WINHTTP.dll" "winhttp.pdb" 0 {ab606da6-47f9-4a10-8ffe404a2624d13e} 2 1290254910>
DBG-MODULE<71FC0000 00080000 "uxtheme.dll" "wuxtheme.pdb" 0 {20c669c0-018e-4062-95bfa56b7c93850f} 2 1247533884>
DBG-MODULE<72040000 0004C000 "apphelp.dll" "apphelp.pdb" 0 {f442bedc-c0f6-46d3-840d29898c5899cb} 2 1290254142>
DBG-MODULE<72740000 00006000 "sensapi.dll" "SensApi.pdb" 0 {1f9bbfcb-f7a9-451b-89a51771ca4c47db} 2 1247533841>
DBG-MODULE<72750000 0000D000 "rtutils.dll" "rtutils.pdb" 0 {b7794699-4af6-4de6-b40cbffe6d34d049} 2 1290254764>
DBG-MODULE<72800000 00009000 "HID.DLL" "hid.pdb" 0 {015645ef-10de-49b0-84ee745a3fdc0f8d} 2 1247533548>
DBG-MODULE<72830000 00014000 "MSACM32.dll" "msacm32.pdb" 0 {3d318d5e-38c5-4502-b64578f0710a510f} 2 1247533646>
DBG-MODULE<728A0000 00005000 "Msimg32.dll" "msimg32.pdb" 0 {13c89b70-614e-4e7f-b1c677d443d15d18} 2 1247533728>
DBG-MODULE<728C0000 00008000 "msacm32.drv" "msacm32.pdb" 0 {eb29395a-e017-43db-8c5dcb7f5a1350f9} 1 1247533647>
DBG-MODULE<728D0000 00006000 "d3d8thk.dll" "d3d8thk.pdb" 0 {d9c3a335-615f-448e-a0b012d76716e6b7} 2 1247533480>
DBG-MODULE<72A50000 00008000 "winrnr.dll" "winrnr.pdb" 0 {45f8b97b-1285-48d7-88289c58e8c5b3ca} 2 1247533892>
DBG-MODULE<72A60000 00012000 "pnrpnsp.dll" "pnrpnsp.pdb" 0 {d02619bd-04db-444d-9215d3ce9d69f106} 2 1247533814>
DBG-MODULE<72A80000 00010000 "napinsp.dll" "NapiNSP.pdb" 0 {35d1fb44-6b06-4c3c-84108202e55b284a} 2 1247533677>
DBG-MODULE<73490000 00015000 "rasman.dll" "rasman.pdb" 0 {df9a8608-77f9-4fec-bb7a2cf29c7d5edd} 2 1247533791>
DBG-MODULE<734B0000 00052000 "RASAPI32.dll" "rasapi32.pdb" 0 {b6e3857a-947f-4f9e-86d6c3a36576bf15} 2 1247533783>
DBG-MODULE<73590000 00010000 "NLAapi.dll" "nlaapi.pdb" 0 {4c9854c4-89d7-4a7f-97b24d70fac99cf3} 2 1290254607>
DBG-MODULE<73750000 0003B000 "rsaenh.dll" "rsaenh.pdb" 0 {f03813e5-a055-4853-a6bc085c17a3ab35} 2 1247533792>
DBG-MODULE<73790000 00016000 "CRYPTSP.dll" "cryptsp.pdb" 0 {9536207f-9c26-4d92-b2c50d44e77ac0a9} 1 1247533629>
DBG-MODULE<743B0000 0019E000 "comctl32.dll" "comctl32.pdb" 0 {b4ce90aa-b95e-4b89-a22a7711dfd7e6ef} 2 1290254108>
DBG-MODULE<74550000 000F5000 "PROPSYS.dll" "propsys.pdb" 0 {d0eda507-e53d-4579-a337f875012d7b48} 2 1290254723>
DBG-MODULE<74650000 00017000 "USERENV.dll" "userenv.pdb" 0 {fd47f512-75f8-4fca-aa6071cb11cc4ab8} 2 1290254888>
DBG-MODULE<74720000 00009000 "VERSION.dll" "version.pdb" 0 {52234e5c-7ec4-4646-b62d56357b2c9487} 2 1247533867>
DBG-MODULE<74730000 0000B000 "profapi.dll" "profapi.pdb" 0 {ca045ca9-e5c7-4d89-9b90e776b38a18b3} 2 1247526721>
DBG-MODULE<747A0000 00008000 "Secur32.dll" "secur32.pdb" 0 {0da96aa6-0d0e-4e55-b945b15e213dffd0} 2 1290254801>
DBG-MODULE<74820000 00007000 "WINNSI.DLL" "winnsi.pdb" 0 {f7a0c25b-1b0e-4fa6-876494d3f6bfd101} 2 1247533891>
DBG-MODULE<74830000 0001C000 "iphlpapi.DLL" "iphlpapi.pdb" 0 {f162d2e1-37ed-4297-8bf38c99aee2daab} 2 1290254425>
DBG-MODULE<74880000 00032000 "WINMM.dll" "winmm.pdb" 0 {7afd98fc-aad3-4f6b-8b31a4667c4e2bfc} 2 1290254914>
DBG-MODULE<74940000 00013000 "dwmapi.dll" "dwmapi.pdb" 0 {d8d91b3f-339a-4fdc-960fc7121d146df4} 2 1247533575>
DBG-MODULE<74960000 00006000 "DCIMAN32.dll" "dciman32.pdb" 0 {f1c0c4b3-249c-4aaa-8a5130d41835b365} 2 1247533492>
DBG-MODULE<74970000 000E7000 "DDRAW.dll" "ddraw.pdb" 0 {497dbeef-b385-4f24-bc6a468137860ada} 2 1247533496>
DBG-MODULE<74B20000 0000C000 "CRYPTBASE.dll" "cryptbase.pdb" 0 {e62feae5-59ee-4cd9-95614215b01ac210} 2 1247526721>
DBG-MODULE<74B30000 00060000 "SspiCli.dll" "wsspicli.pdb" 0 {a2a33f58-e3d8-480c-ad9ddbc7245fd658} 1 1290254937>
DBG-MODULE<74B90000 000AC000 "msvcrt.dll" "msvcrt.pdb" 0 {6ec79267-530c-4518-8f2a816ad59dbbf9} 2 1247533679>
DBG-MODULE<74C40000 00060000 "IMM32.dll" "wimm32.pdb" 0 {35dd4069-eb2a-43bf-869d6e311fad0945} 2 1290254931>
DBG-MODULE<74CA0000 0011B000 "WININET.dll" "wininet.pdb" 0 {a91a7022-429c-4296-bb46f1c5a4e8620b} 2 1320359980>
DBG-MODULE<74DC0000 00110000 "kernel32.dll" "wkernel32.pdb" 0 {dfb4e9eb-d165-4db2-acf1290cd316cea2} 2 1310790424>
DBG-MODULE<74ED0000 00C4A000 "SHELL32.dll" "shell32.pdb" 0 {4555a5fb-02fa-4e49-b65a25616cd97a6b} 2 1290254814>
DBG-MODULE<75B20000 001B8000 "iertutil.dll" "iertutil.pdb" 0 {57a143d7-04d5-43b7-ab0cb36caf14c6aa} 2 1320359524>
DBG-MODULE<75CE0000 0015C000 "ole32.dll" "ole32.pdb" 0 {5061f11a-9a57-4335-95ea5ea75a156f4b} 2 1290254703>
DBG-MODULE<75E40000 000CC000 "MSCTF.dll" "msctf.pdb" 0 {173daef8-6b25-48db-a6134eb74c4d2f23} 2 1247533673>
DBG-MODULE<75F10000 0019D000 "SETUPAPI.dll" "setupapi.pdb" 0 {c6b7cc38-0fcd-42c2-9edb1b61757dfd92} 2 1290254809>
DBG-MODULE<760E0000 0009D000 "USP10.dll" "usp10.pdb" 0 {f49786e2-c7c5-4ea9-9e7c37120cdaeb9c} 1 1290254889>
DBG-MODULE<76180000 0008F000 "OLEAUT32.dll" "oleaut32.pdb" 0 {68047829-a475-4e78-9ac1c8035ba168cd} 2 1314418730>
DBG-MODULE<76210000 0000C000 "MSASN1.dll" "msasn1.pdb" 0 {003d5f0e-2480-4b20-953a7a021b52fc32} 2 1290254537>
DBG-MODULE<76220000 00083000 "CLBCatQ.DLL" "CLBCatQ.pdb" 0 {00a720c7-9bac-4022-95b6ebdc14725718} 2 1247533489>
DBG-MODULE<762B0000 000F0000 "RPCRT4.dll" "wrpcrt4.pdb" 0 {fac24015-130d-4d7f-aaa77ea36ed5af1c} 2 1290254937>
DBG-MODULE<763A0000 0007B000 "COMDLG32.dll" "comdlg32.pdb" 0 {96bc483c-dff0-4d1a-afe462f093b954ec} 2 1290254381>
DBG-MODULE<76420000 00111000 "urlmon.dll" "urlmon.pdb" 0 {e1d86ece-47ff-41ae-b5f93affdb3bc1bd} 2 1320360036>
DBG-MODULE<76540000 00046000 "KERNELBASE.dll" "wkernelbase.pdb" 0 {fdf353da-71fe-45cd-953ebec8ed6d14ab} 1 1310790425>
DBG-MODULE<76590000 00003000 "Normaliz.dll" "normaliz.pdb" 0 {9481804b-b4fd-4703-ae6ae76f8b99b476} 1 1247533780>
DBG-MODULE<765A0000 00019000 "sechost.dll" "sechost.pdb" 0 {7af14d02-d41e-4cd6-942745fe0e6372b1} 1 1247533828>
DBG-MODULE<765C0000 00005000 "PSAPI.DLL" "psapi.pdb" 0 {a895a052-f325-481b-9e2da00a29e8d5df} 2 1247533774>
DBG-MODULE<765D0000 0011D000 "CRYPT32.dll" "crypt32.pdb" 0 {3d273410-ea6d-4676-8097f52c36cf1c9d} 2 1290254401>
DBG-MODULE<766F0000 00090000 "GDI32.dll" "wgdi32.pdb" 0 {08a541b5-9422-42bd-b4aeabd8c87e4cff} 2 1290254931>
DBG-MODULE<76810000 00035000 "WS2_32.dll" "ws2_32.pdb" 0 {18c960b9-5840-4c4f-80f686ee978a33d4} 2 1290254952>
DBG-MODULE<76850000 00045000 "WLDAP32.dll" "wldap32.pdb" 0 {a0183052-c47e-4652-bfc983cc603c1244} 2 1290254946>
DBG-MODULE<768A0000 000A0000 "ADVAPI32.dll" "advapi32.pdb" 0 {3f32049f-550c-42b0-9cf114a1fb8a97e9} 2 1290254086>
DBG-MODULE<76940000 0002D000 "WINTRUST.dll" "wintrust.pdb" 0 {c26dbf6b-4d8a-4116-b1fcc9fcb2a61293} 2 1290254930>
DBG-MODULE<76970000 00100000 "USER32.dll" "wuser32.pdb" 0 {0fce9cc3-01ed-4567-a819705b2718e1d6} 2 1290254937>
DBG-MODULE<76A70000 0000A000 "LPK.dll" "wlpk.pdb" 0 {c39166a5-3cce-43f0-adf876b9c637a1ea} 1 1247533883>
DBG-MODULE<76A80000 00012000 "DEVOBJ.dll" "devobj.pdb" 0 {583f4457-964d-46ca-8c36ed4903be6aa2} 2 1306232957>
DBG-MODULE<76AA0000 00057000 "SHLWAPI.dll" "shlwapi.pdb" 0 {e128b1ce-e2eb-438c-8646e6967118f33e} 2 1290254818>
DBG-MODULE<76B00000 00027000 "CFGMGR32.dll" "cfgmgr32.pdb" 0 {e4c73e93-b825-413f-99e80ba656c48317} 2 1306232913>
DBG-MODULE<77420000 00006000 "NSI.dll" "nsi.pdb" 0 {d15a8167-9fae-4a73-92344b6fd2686794} 2 1247533785>
DBG-MODULE<77450000 00180000 "ntdll.dll" "wntdll.pdb" 0 {dccff2d4-83fa-4dee-81dc04552c73bb5e} 2 1290254936>

----------------------------------------
    Memory Dump
----------------------------------------

Code: 16 bytes starting at (EIP = 00CCC70C)

00CCC70C: 89 31 8B 08  8B 50 04 89  51 04 C7 00  00 00 00 00  .1...P..Q.......


Stack: 1024 bytes starting at (ESP = 0045F2C4)

* = addr               **                                         *           
0045F2C0: B2 C6 CC 00  7F 00 00 00  14 7E F3 05  27 46 54 00  .........~..'FT.
0045F2D0: 94 00 00 00  D4 A3 25 22  A0 34 25 22  04 5D FF 1F  ......%".4%".]..
0045F2E0: 80 00 00 00  76 00 00 00  88 05 00 00  00 F3 45 00  ....v.........E.
0045F2F0: 86 CB CC 00  00 01 00 00  27 00 00 00  04 5D FF 1F  ........'....]..
0045F300: 18 F3 45 00  73 CC CC 00  27 00 00 00  A0 5C FF 1F  ..E.s...'....\..
0045F310: 90 8E 26 22  40 2A 7A 1C  D4 F3 45 00  75 CD CC 00  ..&"@*z...E.u...
0045F320: 90 8E 26 22  27 46 54 00  E0 F3 45 00  74 17 BF 1D  ..&"'FT...E.t...
0045F330: 38 88 90 1C  39 18 BF 1D  00 A6 BB BE  DA 2F 6E BF  8...9......../n.
0045F340: 00 00 00 00  F8 00 A9 20  94 F3 45 00  D0 BD BA 20  ....... ..E.... 
0045F350: 7C F3 45 00  EA 6E A2 00  1C 00 00 00  10 27 00 00  |.E..n.......'..
0045F360: 94 F3 45 00  F8 BD BA 20  A4 F3 45 00  00 00 00 00  ..E.... ..E.....
0045F370: 28 32 7D 0D  28 32 7D 0D  39 18 BF 1D  D0 F3 45 00  (2}.(2}.9.....E.
0045F380: 98 F3 45 00  D7 AF A5 00  F8 30 31 01  FF 6F A2 00  ..E......01..o..
0045F390: 00 00 00 00  F0 03 00 00  C4 F3 45 00  00 00 00 00  ..........E.....
0045F3A0: 04 5D FF 1F  70 F8 E8 1C  C0 F3 45 00  00 00 00 00  .]..p.....E.....
0045F3B0: 17 9E 12 01  00 00 00 00  A0 8D 26 22  A0 8D 26 22  ..........&"..&"
0045F3C0: 70 F8 E8 1C  D8 F3 45 00  FD 4A D1 00  17 9E 12 01  p.....E..J......
0045F3D0: F0 03 00 00  1C F4 45 00  8F DB CD 00  79 C8 79 1C  ......E.....y.y.
0045F3E0: 00 00 00 00  F4 F3 45 00  74 17 BF 1D  74 17 BF 1D  ......E.t...t...
0045F3F0: 03 00 00 00  55 55 85 46  55 55 85 46  00 00 00 00  ....UU.FUU.F....
0045F400: 55 55 85 46  55 55 85 46  00 00 00 00  E4 F7 E8 1C  UU.FUU.F........
0045F410: 6C 80 7A 1C  70 F8 E8 1C  05 00 00 00  2C F4 45 00  l.z.p.......,.E.
0045F420: EE DE CD 00  38 88 90 1C  DC 88 90 1C  44 F4 45 00  ....8.......D.E.
0045F430: 4F 52 D3 00  01 00 00 00  08 00 00 00  38 88 90 1C  OR..........8...
0045F440: ED 01 00 00  68 F4 45 00  EB 52 D3 00  01 00 00 00  ....h.E..R......
0045F450: D0 08 00 00  08 03 00 00  02 00 00 00  B4 F4 45 00  ..............E.
0045F460: 00 00 00 00  08 03 00 00  94 F4 45 00  DB F1 CF 00  ..........E.....
0045F470: B4 F4 45 00  38 88 90 1C  02 00 00 00  E8 F4 45 00  ..E.8.........E.
0045F480: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0045F490: C0 C7 41 1E  C8 F4 45 00  37 F2 CF 00  38 88 90 1C  ..A...E.7...8...
0045F4A0: B4 F4 45 00  02 00 00 00  38 88 90 1C  01 00 00 00  ..E.....8.......
0045F4B0: 1C F5 45 00  08 03 00 00  EC 01 00 00  0B 03 00 00  ..E.............
0045F4C0: EF 01 00 00  C0 C7 41 1E  FC F4 45 00  5A F2 CF 00  ......A...E.Z...
0045F4D0: 38 88 90 1C  E8 F4 45 00  01 00 00 00  38 88 90 1C  8.....E.....8...
0045F4E0: C0 C7 41 1E  00 03 00 00  08 03 00 00  E8 01 00 00  ..A.............
0045F4F0: 0F 03 00 00  EF 01 00 00  C0 C7 41 1E  38 F5 45 00  ..........A.8.E.
0045F500: 38 F9 CF 00  38 88 90 1C  1C F5 45 00  00 00 00 00  8...8.....E.....
0045F510: A0 5C FF 1F  D8 F5 45 00  A4 F5 45 00  00 03 00 00  .\....E...E.....
0045F520: E0 01 00 00  0F 03 00 00  EF 01 00 00  34 A5 90 1C  ............4...
0045F530: A0 5C FF 1F  D8 F5 45 00  60 F5 45 00  B1 22 D1 00  .\....E.`.E.."..
0045F540: 01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  C0 C7 41 1E  80 F5 45 00  ..........A...E.
0045F550: A0 5C FF 1F  A4 F5 45 00  B8 F5 45 00  01 00 00 00  .\....E...E.....
0045F560: 5C FC 45 00  B8 28 D1 00  C0 C7 41 1E  B8 F5 45 00  \.E..(....A...E.
0045F570: 00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 C0 3E  ...............>
0045F580: 00 00 00 00  2E 00 00 00  1C 00 00 00  32 00 00 00  ............2...
0045F590: 20 00 00 00  30 00 00 00  1E 00 00 00  31 00 00 00   ...0.......1...
0045F5A0: 1F 00 00 00  04 00 00 00  03 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0045F5B0: 00 00 00 00  0A 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0045F5C0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  C7 8C 0A C6  ................
0045F5D0: FB 11 28 44  61 CE C3 42  C7 8C 0B C6  FB 11 18 44  ..(Da..B.......D
0045F5E0: 34 86 71 C4  C7 8C 09 C6  FB 11 38 44  30 E7 2B 43  4.q.......8D0.+C
0045F5F0: C7 8C 12 C6  EC 47 20 43  8D E1 16 C5  C7 8C 02 C6  .....G C........
0045F600: FE 08 94 44  73 1E 23 45  58 3F 73 62  20 F6 45 00  ...Ds.#EX?sb .E.
0045F610: CA 45 75 62  80 2F 73 62  38 F9 45 00  20 39 73 62  .Eub./sb8.E. 9sb
0045F620: 34 F6 45 00  9F C5 75 62  84 DC 17 10  80 2F 73 62  4.E...ub...../sb
0045F630: 38 F9 45 00  58 F6 45 00  56 B0 73 62  4C DC 17 10  8.E.X.E.V.sbL...
0045F640: 60 FB 77 0F  F0 37 77 0F  DA 08 E8 5C  00 00 00 00  `.w..7w....\....
0045F650: 4C DC 17 10  38 F9 45 00  78 F6 45 00  E3 78 75 62  L...8.E.x.E..xub
0045F660: F8 AB 76 0F  A4 F6 45 00  19 01 EA 5C  02 00 00 00  ..v...E....\....
0045F670: 90 45 E0 06  02 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  .E..............
0045F680: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  F0 37 77 0F  00 00 00 00  .........7w.....
0045F690: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  80 00 00 00  ................
0045F6A0: 80 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0045F6B0: F8 AB 76 0F  16 00 00 00  B8 48 E0 06  28 4C 08 13  ..v......H..(L..
0045F6C0: 6C 52 DD 02  F0 37 77 0F  F2 E3 E9 5C  00 00 00 00  lR...7w....\....


------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Percent memory used:    66
Total physical memory:  4292075520
Free physical memory:   1428058112
Page file:              8582258688
Total virtual memory:   4294836224
Free virtual memory:    3646799872
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

List of running WoW processes:

Process: C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe; pid: 2340

======================================================================
Hardware/Driver Information:
Processor:              0x9
Page Size:              4096
Min App Address:        0x10000
Max App Address:        0xfffeffff
Processor Mask:         0xf
Number of Processors:   4
Processor Type:         8664
Allocation Granularity: 65536
Processor Level:        16
Processor Revision:     1027
Os Version:             6.1
Os Service Pack:        1.0


----------



## Maddeline (Dec 19, 2011)

Just got another bluescreen!  How do I check the logs for the bluescreen or the reason? Thanks!


----------



## Maddeline (Dec 19, 2011)

Can the issues be caused by overclocking? I think I overclocked once but it was about a month ago


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 19, 2011)

So you have the machine up and running but still with problems.
What you do to get the machine up and running again?

Also to check if you HDD has errors, use HDTune and run and error scan.
BTW what brand is your HDD?
Manufacturers like Western Digital and Seagate have their own diagnostic tools as well.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Are you running windows 7 or XP?

www.aumha.org can help you determine a BSOD,

Normally overclocking can cause troubles

next is ram


----------



## trickson (Dec 19, 2011)

Reset your BIOS to run normal no over clock . I think you may have a RAM issue here but first you should make sure you are not over clocking and make sure that the voltages for your RAM are set right in the BIOS as well.


----------



## Maddeline (Dec 19, 2011)

I got my system up and running by taking out the new ram I got and putting in the old ram. so its now running!!!  But I still have the Bluescreen, crashes, memory errors like memory at 00000 can't be loaded from 00000 that I was getting before. I was told to get http://www.bestbuy.com/site/System+...01&skuId=8648591&st=System Mechanic&lp=1&cp=1 to fix my harddrive issues so thats what I have! 

As far as harddrives, I have a SAMSUNG HD103SJ ATA Device and a SANDISK CRUZER USA DEVICE. I still think its a problem with my harddrive so if this software doesn't work I'm going to get a new one!  Do you guys have any other suggestions for running tests on the harddrive?


----------



## Maddeline (Dec 19, 2011)

Windows 7!


----------



## trickson (Dec 19, 2011)

Maddeline said:


> I got my system up and running by taking out the new ram I got and putting in the old ram. so its now running!!!  But I still have the Bluescreen, crashes, memory errors like memory at 00000 can't be loaded from 00000 that I was getting before. I was told to get http://www.bestbuy.com/site/System+...01&skuId=8648591&st=System Mechanic&lp=1&cp=1 to fix my harddrive issues so thats what I have!
> 
> As far as harddrives, I have a SAMSUNG HD103SJ ATA Device and a SANDISK CRUZER USA DEVICE. I still think its a problem with my harddrive so if this software doesn't work I'm going to get a new one!  Do you guys have any other suggestions for running tests on the harddrive?



Yeah get a new one and see . Really that is what I would do . Just skip all the tests and jump on a new HDD .


----------



## Maddeline (Dec 19, 2011)

Aww


----------



## suraswami (Dec 22, 2011)

That board is little tricky to setup, I had set it up before for OC fun and auto settings on RAM don't work properly.  You need to set the ram timings manually.  I was pulling out my hair, RMAd the first board, got same errors on second one, then tech support asked me to set ram timings manually and voila no errors, perfect stable.

And oh please post RAM make, model, specs or link if you have.  I had issues with Patriot brand ram, switched to OCZ and GSkill and board worked like a charm.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 22, 2011)

suraswami said:


> That board is little tricky to setup, I had set it up before for OC fun and auto settings on RAM don't work properly.  You need to set the ram timings manually.  I was pulling out my hair, RMAd the first board, got same errors on second one, then tech support asked me to set ram timings manually and voila no errors, perfect stable.
> 
> And oh please post RAM make, model, specs or link if you have.  I had issues with Patriot brand ram, switched to OCZ and GSkill and board worked like a charm.



I think many motherboards do not set the correct timings for RAM and have to be done manually.

It something I have come across time and time again with some timings and speed being incredibly off.
I newbie to system building wouldn't know this at first, it's all part of learning the ropes.


----------

